# Michigan Taxidermy Permit Fro Euro Mounts?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Is a taxidermy permit required to do European style deer antler and bear skulls for people other than the owner of the animal parts?
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/IC9161_149446_7.pdf


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Taken from your link.......

A taxidermy permit is required of any person to conduct a taxidermy business or to engage in preparing or​mounting the skins, plumage or parts thereof, from any regulated bird or mammal for a fee.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Is a taxidermy permit required to do European style deer antler and bear skulls for people other than the owner of the animal parts?
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/IC9161_149446_7.pdf


If you take any money for taxidermy (which includes European and skull mounts), then you need a DNR license.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Is a taxidermy permit required to do European style deer antler and bear skulls for people other than the owner of the animal parts?
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/IC9161_149446_7.pdf


Wildlife Conservation Order:
*5.30 Taxidermy permit, unlawful act. 
*Sec. 5.30 It shall be unlawful for any person to solicit for any taxidermy business or conduct a taxidermy business by preparing, possessing, or mounting any skins or dead bodies of any birds or animals, or any part thereof, for a fee, without first obtaining a taxidermy permit.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

FYI, you do not need a taxidermy permit to mount fish.


----------

